# Building My First Ryzen Rig



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Good day TSF!

I just want to ask for some insights about my build. If there are possible bottlenecks here or bad choice of product. It is my first time to plan for an AMD Ryzen Build, I'm an Intel user since.




> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> 
> Asus Rog Strix B450-F Gaming
> Corsair Hydro Series H115i
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It all looks fine to me. I would look at swapping out the WD M.2 SSD for a Samsung branded unit, but what you have is good.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Is my motherboard capable of OC? Sorry, my bad, I am familiar with Intel Chipsets, not with AMD.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am not as familiar with AMD either. So for that question, someone else may respond here shortly with an answer.


----------

